

Synesthesia might be more common in people with autism - bjansn
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/20/5125888/synesthesia-might-be-more-common-in-people-with-autism

======
lutusp
"Synthesia"? For God's sake, PLEASE copy the title from the original article
-- _do not_ try to press the keys on your computer's keyboard. That is clearly
beyond your competence.

Copy: Ctrl+C

Paste: Ctrl+V

